# smsclient

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich würde ganz gerne mit meinem UMTS UST Stick SMS verschicken können.

Ich habe mir dazu smsclient installiert und kann damit auch SMS empfangen.

Verschicken konnte ich bisher noch keine.

Gibt es noch andere Tools ausser dieses smsclient?

Gibt es eine Grafischeoberfläche für dieses tool?

Gibt es Grafischeoberflächen zum schreiben von SMS?

Gruss Jörg

----------

